
Ask HN: Why so many negative news about Zoom on HN recently? - zcheck
Seeing an uptick of negative news about Zoom in HN. Any specific reason?
======
geerlingguy
Probably because of the fact that everyone and their mother are now using
Zoom. The options are pretty bleak if you need 5+ user video conferencing and
a tool that's usable cross platform with minimal fuss and either free or very
minimal pricing plans... I think you have maybe Google Hangouts/Meet/whatever
it's called now, BlueJeans, and maybe a few other more proprietary options.
Don't know if people are using Skype much these days.

Anyways, since it's become wildly more popular, I think more people are
digging into what it's actually doing (probably similar to what most other
not-self-hosted video conferencing tools are doing) and finding that there's a
lot of privacy-violating actions.

Some of these issues bubble up from time to time, but now that Zoom is one of
the few companies in the limelight as everyone goes WFH and school from
home...

------
dang
There are organic incentives for these stories to appear and to get a lot of
attention on HN right now.

Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22751116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22751116).

------
bradknowles
Zoom has a metric ton of security and privacy problems, but not many people
have looked that deeply into them.

Now that they’re getting a lot more press, more and more people are looking
into the problems — and not liking what they see.

------
buboard
competition

------
taway555
jealousy

